# .905 ruined bionic?



## chriswho (Nov 15, 2011)

So like a lot of people I jumped on the. 905 update coming from. 902 with NO data issues. Now I'm suffering from major data issues. I've fxzd back to. 902 and still had data issues?! What's going on.. so I fxzd back to. 893 still data issues. Updated to. 901 still dropping..
So I'm starting to wonder if. 905 has just straight ruined my bionic? Or is it with the Verizon service...


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine is doing the same thing exept for it started when I was on the ICS roms then went back to stock and it was never the same. Then I went to .905 and it was great for about 12 hours and now no matter what I do it just keeps losing data.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine has been fine in an area that I constantly go between 3g and 4g.. literally walk 50 feet and it can switch. In that aspect 905 transitions better between the two. However when in a 4G ONLY area I see drops but the 4g indicator stays on but browser wont load pages.

If you look at what is going on with the cheesecake servers it would stand to reason that 905 is a transition update for the upcoming Ics patch. It may have holes that will be filled with the next update. The fact that literally days after 905 went OTA cheesecake lit up with new builds illustrates this.


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

I was worry about trying to update to.905 but looks like is not worth it! Lol I better stay on. 902 ... I don't like the stuck Tom but I'm using eclipse 2.2 and I'm loving it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

This has helped (fixed) my drops. Set it to large buffer

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spirilis.bionictcp&hl=en

Its free but requires root


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

basoodler said:


> This has helped (fixed) my drops. Set it to large buffer
> 
> https://play.google....bionictcp&hl=en
> 
> Its free but requires root


Interesting tool! Thanks!


----------



## rhinoman (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm also having HORRIBLE data drops on .905. I fxz'd back to stock .902 then installed update, wiped data and cache....data was ok for about a day....if that....but now I can't hold any data connection......SUCKS!!!!! I just installed BIONIC TCP and rebooted.....we'll see if it helps. Any other fixes please post here.....I'm very close to calling Verizon but I'd rather not.....


----------



## chriswho (Nov 15, 2011)

I already called verizon. Told them everything in detail about how the update has killed my data connection and I can't hold a solid connection for more than 1 a minute. They said that why would send me a a refurb bionic. I told them that I've already been through 3 and I refuse to to take another bionic. They tell me it's in my contract that I must get a replacement with the same i bought so I said ok... I'll just take the replacement bionic. I doubt it will change anything but we will see.


----------



## rhinoman (Mar 20, 2012)

Ya I figured that would be the situation. I've had 3 or 4 myself.....that's why I'm trying to make work what i have....I don't understand why Verizon won't admit the problem and create another solution.......give us an equally valued alternative phone option......


----------



## rhinoman (Mar 20, 2012)

Thought TCP hack was working...,,but no data.....again.....


----------



## willlayb (Oct 17, 2011)

rhinoman said:


> Ya I figured that would be the situation. I've had 3 or 4 myself.....that's why I'm trying to make work what i have....I don't understand why Verizon won't admit the problem and create another solution.......give us an equally valued alternative phone option......


yeah so i asked what id be able to swap out my bionic for...they said a charge...i was pissed. i am not trading this phone for a piece of shit charge that is 6 months older


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Just flash the ics. 233 leak and all of your problems will be solved. I have not seen or heard about any signal problems. If you have signal drops on the leak then it is your area or your picky.

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

bigmook said:


> Just flash the ics. 233 leak and all of your problems will be solved. I have not seen or heard about any signal problems. If you have signal drops on the leak then it is your area or your picky.
> 
> from my brain via big stupid thumbs


I agree, i live in an area where 4G is now popping up in random areas. And with the 905 even sometimes on 902 i would lose 4G if i was in the right spots and then no data. Now the custom ICS roms were even worse but that is expected. Since i flashed the leak last week ive had more solid 4G data where its available. And switching between 3 & 4G areas seems smoother. once and a while i notice a 100% drop of all mobile netowork connection but it pops back in seconds. cant expect more from a leak which is doing VERY WELL!


----------

